# NSW Longy 4.9.12 Against Doctor's Orders by Kayakone



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Disclaimer: All that follows was conceived and written by Trev this morning as I got ready for work. I promised I'd upload the photos later today for him. We basically had a cracker and I'm still gobsmacked at how much Trev can fit into one day and at how bloody fast he paddles an outback.

Well I have been bored.

It's not that things haven't been happening, but some of those have been not so good things. Like a couple of minor ops, and consequently missing paddling a lot, and the ocean. So I booked some cheap flights to go socializing, with Sydney first on the agenda. We shared a very sociable time last night at the Manly Wharf Hotel. Present were Paul (PaulB); Jim (Wrassemagnet); Tom (MrX); Kerry (Keza); Dru (Dru); and Paul (Paulthetaffy). Drinks and dinner, and outrageous stories of massive fish. :lol:










Then PaulTT offered the temptation. He said he was going to Longy early tomorrow, and Jim said he would too. As it happened being picked up from Dru's would have been a hassle for Jim early am, and the temptation was completed. I could stay at Jim's, to make the early fish easier .... I was on Doctor's Order's, "No paddling for 2 weeks, but pedalling kayaking allowed in a week." So it was to be beach walk only, over the headlands, while the guys fished. But.....

How can a man obey the doctor, when Jim shows me his yak collection?

How can a man obey the doctor, when Jim shows me all his fishing gear?

I woke at 3 am, and all I could think about was fishing. Maybe I could get away with it (he'd never know). Besides Jim had a spare yak. I sought an independant medical opinion ...from a fishing doctor :shock: :shock: . He reckoned it looked fine, so off I went.





































Trouble started 10 metres from shore when the Outback turned sharp left with right rudder input. It could not be fixed, so off to longy trying to paddle a rudderless Outback. Direct it is about 2 kms, but taming the Outback added about 5 kms. Paul had already been bricked twice when we arrived, but then it went quiet. Jim started the account with an 40 cm Trevor, then a 40 cm snap, then a 30. I eventually arrived by a circuitous route and dropped a piece of cuttlefish over. Two minutes in the water and the graphite rod (8-10 lb) was seriously bent, with the 5 lb braid disappearing. Close to ten tentative minutes, expecting a twang at any moment, I sighted colour.

And it was...





































trev


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Good to see that you are keeping out of trouble Trev! I wouldn't feel too bad about stealing the Sydney boys' snapper either. Seems to be a bit of a drought on up here at present.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice morning for it.
Were the schools up ?
Popped past yesterday it was on for young and old.

Regards Micka


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

There were kings but they were fussy Micka, only Paul hooked up using small metals. The dolphins were close in and largely left the wall unharassed.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Leave our snapper alone Trevor, you bastard ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You may have caught it Trev but you wont get it over the border.
Well done mate, I hope no bits of you fell off.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't go past the bins!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

What's it worth not to dob in to one Brissie specialist? bit of serious(?) black-mail comin' up, I feel.

signed... Your doctor's friend


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done Trevor! Last day this week for fishing before the weather turns to crap again. Give me a buzz if you are still in the area for the weekend.

Cheers
Tonie


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Good to catch up Trev, can't believe you managed to sneak in a session and come out with a beautiful snap. Did you convince Jim to cook it for you too?


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great to see a big smile on your dial Trev - lookn good !


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

MrX said:


> Leave our snapper alone Trevor, you bastard ;-)


 :lol: :lol: Never had so much fun landing a snapper. On 5 lb line you'll note. :lol:



keza said:


> You may have caught it Trev but you wont get it over the border.
> Well done mate, I hope no bits of you fell off.


Jim and family are enjoying it ... _foriegn snapper_! :twisted:

Thanks to Dru for a roof over offer, and to Jim for making the snapper theft happen. There are however a few remaining matters ... in the hire kayak, the rudder didn't work, the fine braid tangled on everything, the sunglasses fell apart (one lens fell out), and I was left to paddle the helicopter of kayaks (the slightest paddle input made the Outback spin off either side, tangling the trolling line and doubling the distance to the wall). As if that wasn't enough, the backrest strap then broke, leaving me unsupported.

As the brochure promised fun kayaks, I would like a refund! :lol:

trev


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Glad Longy was good to you Trev.
Can always count on "Jim's hire a Yak". I heard he will be expanding the range to Stealths soon.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> Don't go past the bins!


Sorry mate. didn't mean to do it to you again, and so much closer to you. 



Beekeeper said:


> What's it worth not to dob in to one Brissie specialist? bit of serious(?) black-mail comin' up, I feel.
> 
> signed... Your doctor's friend


You're getting no info from me, Beekeeper.



paulb said:


> Good to catch up Trev, can't believe you managed to sneak in a session and come out with a beautiful snap. Did you convince Jim to cook it for you too?


They are eating it. *Longy rocks!*

trev


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

A few more pics for you...

























I found bonito in close but couldn't get the hooks to stick in any of them. Made my way out to the wall and spent the first half an hour by myself chasing bustups. Everytime I got near them they would go down though, so I resorted to throwing 10g metals from a distance. I was surprised to find they were kings though, or at least some of them were. As trev said I was reefed twice as I was only using 8lb thinking they were bonnies. First one I dragged around for 5 mins and thought I had played out. Just as I was reaching for the net it shot off on was one last run 22m straight down. I had no chance and just didnt have the drag power to stop it on a little 2000 reel. Not certain on the size but it would have been around legal. The second one I didn't even see - as soon as it was hooked it went staight down and reefed me before I could even get my pedals moving  That was the last of my small metals and all I had left was a 25g twisty which didnt even get a look in. The schools went down around 7:30, around the time trev and jim finally made it out 

I did pick up a couple of small snapper on donated cuttle on my way in, but they were only just pushing 30cm sent them on their way. I kept one head down in my pedal drive well for about 10 mins - they stay alive well in there don't they??

Glad to have introduced Trevor to the delights of longy - can't believe he pulled up that snap though 

Paul


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Trev you're a champ mate and I really am sorry about the rudder on the '07 outback being no good. However the rest of the supplied clothes, tackle (including Koolie minnows, pimped red jigheads, knives, donger, pliers, Longy cuttle, Loomis rods and exist reels) were top notch. And I found the gloves you lost too, they were in your pants zip up pocket :lol: Besides the fine print in the hire contract accepts no liability whatsoever so you're not getting a refund. How could you anyway, you haven't seen the bill yet! You're gonna need a cardiologist as well as your usual cohort of specialists after you see it mate. You can run to Canberra for pork knuckle and carping but you can't hide from my bills. But seriously thanks so much for a great experience and you're never say die attitude was nothing less than inspirational. Good onya and can't wait for next time!

PS the Wrassemagnet Olympic Eating Club sends you greetings and thanks you for the 55cm Snapper donation to their training schedule  shame you didn't get a chance to meet them properly given the late night and early start, next time.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Surely the best bill to give him would have been a contract stating that you caught the snapper and Trev was never to say otherwise.
Letting your kids eat another mans fish eats away at your authority, (I find).


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Disclaimer: All that follows was conceived and written by Trev this morning as I got ready for work. Close to ten tentative minutes, expecting a twang at any moment, I sighted colour. trev


Where exactly were you expecting the twang? in between the shoulder blades, hmn? Oh! you meant the light line... silly me...

Nice fish, tho'... especially on the light line.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

The incorrigible K1 strikes again?

Great catching up Trev, well done with the snapper.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> The incorrigible K1 strikes again?
> 
> Great catching up Trev, well done with the snapper.


I can assure you Dru ... it was beginner's luck. No skill was deployed in hooking that fish.

trev


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

well done trev
that grins a cracker. glad you enjoyed your trip out mate


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

For anyone wanting a positive I on these fishos:
From left to right, *Keza (Kerry), Wrassemagnet (Jim), Paulthetaffy (Paul), Kayakone (Trev), Paulb (Paul), Dru (Dru), MrX (Tom)*.
I must say, Trev is looking a bit embarrassed to be with us :lol:
And I'm not looking too happy with the hour and a half it took to get to Manly.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

keza said:


> For anyone wanting a positive I on these fishos:
> From left to right, *Keza (Kerry), Wrassemagnet (Jim), Paulthetaffy (Paul), Kayakone (Trev), Paulb (Paul), Dru (Dru), MrX (Tom)*.


keza thanks for shoving up an ID, always good for non locals to match user names and faces


----------

